# M. Toulouse Genesis Aachen Saddle Review Need response ASAP!



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

*So I've been in the market for a dressage saddles for a while. Just recently I found one for sale that fit all my criteria and more. It was a 
*

*M. Toulouse Genesis Aachen Saddle with a genesis tree (fully adjustable down to a milimeter if need be) that came with all the tools to do it and a how to dvd, is brand new from the store with tags still on it  $1500. 
*

Is this a good deal? I know nothing about brands I've always just picked a saddle that was comfy and fit, but around my parts we don't have dressage saddles and we don't have them in my size (I ride dressage in an AP) so I need a bit of help. I don't show and have little intention of ever doing so but due to my injuries the only way I'll be able to ride english again is to get a dressage saddle because of the knee/thigh support. When I get a new horse I want to continue dressage for pleasure so the saddle would be able to adjust to my current horse and my eventual new one. My instincts tell me it's a good deal but I just wanted to see what everyone thought. 



Also: What parts from an AP saddle are useable in a dressage saddle? Like I suppose the stirrups would be because a stirrups a stirrup in my mind. But what about the girth, or the stirrup leathers? 



Any help is appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I haven't had the chance to try a Toulouse saddle, but from what I hear they're decent saddles. $1500 sounds like a good price for a new one- it looks like $1750 is the going price on various web stores.

You can reuse the stirrups and stirrup leathers (although if the stirrup leathers are synthetic I'd recommend buying leather ones, as synthetic can cause excess wear on leather)

The girth depends on what type it is. Dressage saddles have long billets that extend down past the flaps, while jumping/close contact saddles have short billets the don't extend below the flap. All purpose saddles can go either way- if your all purpose saddle's billets are the long type you may be able to reuse your girth.


----------

